# Belly buster costume



## JonJ (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this belly buster costume. Might get this one this year. It is animated.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/md-belly-buster/


----------



## Beezle (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree, I think it has potential to be a huge hit at my party. 
Be sure to keep us updated if you pick one up!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Played with one on store opening day, very cool prop. However two of three were already broken after only one day of being open to the public. So its alittle iffy to me, but its still so cool


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Were they broken or batteries dead? I am curious about these. I think it looks cool.


Biggie said:


> Played with one on store opening day, very cool prop. However two of three were already broken after only one day of being open to the public. So its alittle iffy to to, but its still so cool


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Would be great as a puppet, too.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

larry said:


> Were they broken or batteries dead? I am curious about these. I think it looks cool.


Who knows, hopefully it was batteries or not activated because they are really cool to play with.


----------

